# Conversion dvd vers format Ipod



## fandipod (8 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir, 


J'aimerais convertir mes dvd en format ipod pour pouvoir les regarder!!! Est ce que vous connaissez un logiciel permettant de faire cette manipulation? 


Merci de vos réponse futures!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

Re-bonjour

Handbrake


Dvdtopipodtouch


----------



## fandipod (8 Juillet 2008)

Le problème c'est que je suis sur windows!!!!!! Lol!! Pas encore à Mac


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

Ahh zut, je savais pas.

Désolé, je peux pas trop t'aider :rose:

Sinon, n'oublies pas que Google est ton ami 

Et passe sur Mac


----------



## fandipod (8 Juillet 2008)

Mias le deuxième logiciel marche quand meme et pour convertir un film tu cliques où pour lancer la conversion?


----------



## majorlefou (9 Juillet 2008)

je me permet une intrusion car moi j'ai convertit un film en mpeg 4 

taille origine 700 MO 
taille d'arriver 14 mo 

est-ce normal 

640 * 360 pixels
25 fps 
16:9

merci d'avance 

ps: moi j'utilise free video converter


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2008)

14 Mo, c'est léger en effet. Mais bon, c'est peut-être au prix d'une grave détérioration de l'image par une compression trop poussée. Ton film est complet?

Tes 700 Mo d'origine, c'est sur un fichier brut, si oui, dans ce cas, 14 Mo c'est normal. Si c'est à partir d'un fichier déjà compressé, c'est peu.

Il fait quelle durée ton film?


----------



## majorlefou (9 Juillet 2008)

le format du film de base est avi 700 MO et dur 1:41:37 donc deja long
et le format d'arriver mpg 4 et pese 14 mo c'est pas trop petit?


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2008)

Oui, là c'est vraiment petit.

Chez moi, un film comme ça pèse minimum 300 Mo, ce qui est déjà petit.

Tu ne m'as pas dit si le film était complet?


----------



## majorlefou (9 Juillet 2008)

A 700 MO oui il est complet  

Mais j'utilise peut etre mal free converter


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2008)

Non, celui a 14 Mo, il est complet?


----------



## majorlefou (9 Juillet 2008)

je n'arrive pas a la lire donc je peut pas dire 

logiciel a utiliser ? a part vlc qui ne lit pas chez moi

j'ai peu etre trouver la solution ... conversion pas entiere ... ( je suis un noob)


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2008)

Si tu ne peut le lire, cela expliquerai en effet la taille de 14 Mo


----------



## majorlefou (9 Juillet 2008)

je refet une conversion mais c'ets vraiment long je trouve

il me faudra a peu pres 1 heures 30 je pense


----------



## Gwen (10 Juillet 2008)

En général, une conversion de fichier vidéo dure en moyenne autant que la durée de la vidéo. Sur certains ordinateurs, en fonction de la puissance et du logiciel utilisé, ce temps peut même doubler, c'est normal.


----------



## majorlefou (10 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, et merci a Gwen j'ai reussi a le convertir et la video pese 630 MO au lieu de 700 MO originel . 

Merci je vais enfin pouvoir regarder mes dvd des simpsons partout !


----------



## revolution78 (1 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

J'utilise le logiciel du lien qu'antoine59 a intitulé "dvdtoipodtouch".
Il s'avère que ce logiciel paraît très simple d'utilisation, seulement quelque chose m'échappe... Comment fait-on pour choisir la langue du film dans laquelle on veut le convertir ? Parce que l'anglais est peut-être la langue internationale, mais en tant que français je préfère le regarder en français 
Merci pour vos réponses.
Tchao à tous,
Revolution78.


----------

